# Biggest % gain in 1 day



## AussieBoy (9 February 2011)

Hey, I'm Nick and I'm new to these forums.  

Just a general question I wanted to ask you guys (as I'm still an amateur in stock trading).  I was just curious to know if anyone is aware of the largest % gains by a stock in one day.  Not so long ago, Horseshoe Metals (HOR) went up 193% in one day.  I was wondering if you could give me a list of other stocks (that you can remember of) that spiked a lot in price in a single trading day.  Have there been stocks that have gone up more than Horseshoe Metals has?

Thanks


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2011)

Over the years Ive been trading Ive seen many (17 yrs).
I can run a scan and have a look but would say 20 or so a year over 100%.
Ive caught 4 or so in 17 yrs.
The trick is to get on them *BEFORE* they rise (normally a take over bid)

There are literally 100s that rise 30-50% in a single day over a year I get a lot more of these.


----------



## burglar (9 February 2011)

minotaur 1000%

Mt Woods Copper project aka Prominent Hill


----------



## AussieBoy (9 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> Over the years Ive been trading Ive seen many (17 yrs).
> *I can run a scan and have a look but would say 20 or so a year over 100%*.
> Ive caught 4 or so in 17 yrs.
> The trick is to get on them *BEFORE* they rise (normally a take over bid)
> ...




Thanks.

But, regarding the 'get on them before they rise' part, is it possible to do so if you are NOT an insider?

And also, from your experience, what is it that normally causes these types of stocks to rise by so much (%) in a day?


----------



## burglar (9 February 2011)

They're generally known as movers and shakers!


----------



## matty77 (9 February 2011)

hmm what about this one?

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=GWAY:US


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (9 February 2011)

AussieBoy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But, regarding the 'get on them before they rise' part, is it possible to do so if you are NOT an insider?
> 
> And also, from your experience, what is it that normally causes these types of stocks to rise by so much (%) in a day?




The insiders start buying before the big rise. This information is shown on the charts using price and volume analysis. At a basic level, check out any stock that has an announcement and shoots up a lot in one day - you'll notice the stock has been ramping up for a few days/weeks before hand.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (9 February 2011)

matty77 said:


> hmm what about this one?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=GWAY:US




Just wow :O That's the sort of thing you'd like to catch haha


----------



## AussieBoy (9 February 2011)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> The insiders start buying before the big rise. This information is shown on the charts using price and volume analysis. At a basic level, check out any stock that has an announcement and shoots up a lot in one day - you'll notice the stock has been ramping up for a few days/weeks before hand.




Thanks for your advice.  Yeah, that stock on Bloomberg is pretty insane.  In the history of all major stock exchanges around the world, I would be extremely surprised if there was another stock that had gone up 18,800% in one day.

I mean, as I mentioned earlier, Horseshoe Metals shot up a lot.  Does that take of % rise occur regularly on the ASX, or is it more like a once every 3 months sort of occurence? Is that 193% increase miniscule compared to the % spikes of  other stocks on the ASX in the past?


----------



## tech/a (9 February 2011)

The 100% + very difficult.
These are generally take over bids or after a stock has halted and re opened.

I wish it was that easy---so does everyone else.

The 30% + are easier and you can see them if you know what to look for and have the right software.
While you wont know a 100% you will have an indication that something is brewing.

It takes many years to hone skills.
Be prepeared to be wrong more often that your right.
Cut those that are wrong quickly and those that are right as soon as weakness appears---Another subject!


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (9 February 2011)

tech/a said:


> The 100% + very difficult.
> These are generally take over bids or after a stock has halted and re opened.
> 
> I wish it was that easy---so does everyone else.
> ...




Quite right and I agree 100%. It's extremely hard to tell beforehand - most of the time it's just jumping on a stock that has had a breakout or is supported with appropriate volume and thinking it will just go up for a bit before being pleasantly surprised when a halt comes out and the stock shoots up. 

I've personally traded about 70 separate stocks in the last year and a half and only two of those experienced large 30%+ increases as a result of a takeover/announcement. In both those cases I wasn't specifically looking for those types of stocks. They were just good buys from a TA and risk perspective which just happened to have a really positive announcement that blew the top off the SP. Pure luck regarding the announcements.


----------



## Liar's Poker (9 February 2011)

Interesting question. 

I feel compelled to post the following:

*There is no easy way to get rich. But just incase you do find some magical way, take great caution as in your next move, you will more than likely find out how easy it is to become poor once again.*

Finding the stocks you are talking about takes time and requires great patients.

I've picked a few that have raised large percentages in a day and some that has managed over 100% in the weeks that follow. The majority of these stocks would have been sitting in my portfolio for over a year, doing very little.

-Liar-


----------



## Market Depth (9 February 2011)

You can still make a million or more, JUST BY HITTING SINGLES! As tech points out, you can hit a 'Homerun' but they are rare, and you'll 'Strike Out' more often.


----------



## Julia (9 February 2011)

KurwaJegoMac said:


> I've personally traded about 70 separate stocks in the last year and a half and only two of those experienced large 30%+ increases as a result of a takeover/announcement. In both those cases I wasn't specifically looking for those types of stocks. They were just good buys from a TA and risk perspective which just happened to have a really positive announcement that blew the top off the SP. Pure luck regarding the announcements.



What a refreshing piece of honesty.  Such contrast to the claims of going from nothing to owning multiple houses and a multi million stock p/f in ten years.


----------



## stock nub (9 February 2011)

Biggest ASX gain i've seen is FMS/ Flinders mines or what use to be called flinders diamonds. It went up 1000% and traded over 1.5 billion shares in a day.

They announced that the land they didnt sell to fortescue could have 1 billion tonnes of high grade iron ore on it. Before this they sold land to fortescue for pittance and fortescue then went and discovered billions of dollars worth of iron ore on it. Talk about getting a s#$%@ deal.

The price jumped from .09 to over 10 cents or .1 something.

Good ride if you hopped on early


----------



## burglar (9 February 2011)

stock nub said:


> ... fortescue then went and discovered billions of dollars worth of iron ore on it. Talk about getting a s#$%@ deal. ...




Hardly a s#$%@ deal. 
In return, FMG gave the diamond rights on their tenements to Flinders Diamonds.


----------



## skc (10 February 2011)

AussieBoy said:


> Thanks for your advice.  Yeah, that stock on Bloomberg is pretty insane.  In the history of all major stock exchanges around the world, I would be extremely surprised if there was another stock that had gone up 18,800% in one day.




It looked like that share was a shell company and got a takeover / backdoor listing offer of sorts (I think).


----------



## matty77 (10 February 2011)

how does that stock on bloomberg NOT get a speeding ticket????


----------



## AussieBoy (28 May 2013)

tech/a said:


> The 100% + very difficult.
> These are generally take over bids or after a stock has halted and re opened.
> 
> I wish it was that easy---so does everyone else.
> ...




What exactly do you look for (from your experience, since you said you've nailed numerous stocks in the 30-50% increase range)?


----------



## TheUnknown (1 June 2013)

Question, has anyone ever made 100k in a single day?


----------



## Julia (1 June 2013)

TheUnknown said:


> Question, has anyone ever made 100k in a single day?



I don't mean to be rude but quoting a dollar amount is pretty pointless.  It would all depend on the amount invested, so your question would be better expressed in asking for a percentage.
Obviously, making $100K in a day would be significantly easier with an investment of many millions than it would with just a few hundred thousand.


----------



## bullhunter (1 June 2013)

On this subject. I think its interesting how different sites will show different results for the days Top Gain/Loss.


----------



## skyQuake (2 June 2013)

Julia said:


> I don't mean to be rude but quoting a dollar amount is pretty pointless.  It would all depend on the amount invested, so your question would be better expressed in asking for a percentage.
> Obviously, making $100K in a day would be significantly easier with an investment of many millions than it would with just a few hundred thousand.




+1

with a 1mil portfolio an outlier day can net 100k easy. 



bullhunter said:


> On this subject. I think its interesting how different sites will show different results for the days Top Gain/Loss.




Should be the same? Unless the site includes options/warrants which don't really count.


----------



## TheUnknown (2 June 2013)

Ok guys sorry didn't give the amount of capital invested.

Lets say you have $250k - what is the safest return a person can achieve using that equity per day/month?
 Be realistic.


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2013)

TheUnknown said:


> Ok guys sorry didn't give the amount of capital invested.
> 
> Lets say you have $250k - what is the safest return a person can achieve using that equity per day/month?
> Be realistic.




I'd say futures.
With $250k you could trade around 40 FTSE contracts or the same in the SPI
that's £10 / tick for The FTSE or $16 AU.
I have a position trade Short on the FTSE currently over 100 ticks in 2 days profit still open.
Unfortunately I don't have 40 contracts.
But if you did there's $64000.

Safest?
You better know what your doing or the market will quickly have your $250k


----------



## TheUnknown (2 June 2013)

So is there anybody like a company or a mentor that can guide me on futures and tell me what to trade? ofcourse or a fee.


----------



## AussieBoy (3 June 2013)

Well, there was a stock today called RVY that increased by 300% (was up by 400% at one stage)


----------



## tech/a (3 June 2013)

AussieBoy said:


> Well, there was a stock today called RVY that increased by 300% (was up by 400% at one stage)




$ 14K total turn over.
Waste of time.


----------



## CanOz (3 June 2013)

TheUnknown said:


> So is there anybody like a company or a mentor that can guide me on futures and tell me what to trade? ofcourse or a fee.





There are many reputable educators, even in Australia. Start with reading through the beginners threads here and see what you pull out.

CanOz


----------



## AussieBoy (4 June 2013)

tech/a said:


> $ 14K total turn over.
> Waste of time.




PNE was also up by 400% at one stage today (and on much higher volume than RVY).  That's the highest % increase I've ever seen since I started trading 2 1/2 yrs ago.


----------

